# html popup confirmation leaving site



## llckll (Apr 8, 2004)

good afternoon all.

i was wondering on how i can create a pop up when users click on a certain link that informs them the new page they are going to is strictly for info purposes only and has nothing to do with our site. it's just more of a service feature added.

thanks.

ck


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi llckll,

Just try this :


> Test


----------



## llckll (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks,

it's somewhat functional.

here are a few things i'm confused about..

instead of using the input type, how do i replace that with a button i've created.

also, when i press on it, my alert function cmoes up, but when i press ok, how do i make it go to the site i want.

thanks.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Example of redirection :



> Test
> 
> </input>


----------



## llckll (Apr 8, 2004)

that's some good stuff.

i guess another question is how do i get an image in there instead of having the value as www.mytest.com.


----------



## llckll (Apr 8, 2004)

instead of using alert, i would like to use confirm.

when the user clicks ok, it should go to the new page. but when the user clicks cancel, it shouldnm't. i've tested it and either buttons will go to the new page. any additional settings?

thank you, you guys know your stuff and i'm learning mine everyday.

thanks, Chicon


----------

